# No power, sound, or light from subwoofer



## Axleboy57

I recently moved into an apartment from college where I had a home theater setup using JBL SCS145.5 speakers with a powered subwoofer included and a hand-me-down receiver. However, the system ran perfectly and never had any problems. Upon leaving, I threw the receiver away, knowing I would get a new one for Christmas, which I did, a Pioneer VSX-523-k. When setting it up, I noticed the indicator light never turned on my subwoofer. Hooked it up anyway, ran the auto-config with all of my speakers connected and they play fine, but the receiver doesn't even recognize the subwoofer is connected. Because it is out of warranty, I popped open the sub to check the fuse, and it was crystal clear and no broken wire. Replaced it anyway....still nothing. Was wondering if you could give me some ideas of things I could try or if I just have to suck it up and take it to a local audio repair shop.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## dougc

Couple things to check: make sure the sub channel is set to on, try a different RCA cable from the sub out to the input of the subwoofer


----------



## tonyvdb

If the sub has a switch labeled "on" or "auto" put it in on for the time being.


----------



## BamaDave

As crazy as this sounds, have you verified that you have power at that location? Secondly, consider calling the manufacturer about making repairs once you determined that your AVR is providing a signal as you might be surprised at how low the repair cost might be opposed to taking it to a local shop that won't be an expert on that specific piece of equipment.


----------



## RBTO

Great advice so far. Does your sub have a volume control on it? If so, turn it full clockwise (max), and then plug a good male RCA-to-male RCA cable into the sub input. Hold the cable by its insulation on the far end with one hand, and touch the center pin of the RCA connector with a finger of your other hand (using the ON position of the power switch - not AUTO). If the sub is functional, you should hear something - a click or more likely, 60Hz hum. If not, then you can assume the sub is dead. As suggested by BamaDave, give the manufacture a call first.


----------



## Axleboy57

Thanks for all of the input, I checked all of the connections and replaced the RCA male to RCA male cord with a brand new cord from Best Buy. Switched the power switch from 'Auto' to 'On', and then tried the touching of the finger trick to the cord....nothing. From reading your posts, I assume this means the sub is dead.

I was wondering if you could define what "dead" means though. I spoke with JBL and because the subwoofer is out of warranty, they directed me to a licensed retail and repair shop near me. When I called them they said it would be a $50 diagnostic fee that would be put towards the cost of the repairs if that was the route I chose to go. The subwoofer is not that expensive, I found a new one on eBay for ~$130. If the cost of repairing a "dead" subwoofer would be more than that, I might as well but the new one. If not, I'll drop it at the licensed repair shop.

Let me know, thanks guys.


----------



## RBTO

It's hard to say what is the exact cause of your problem. The fact that it happened during a move still gives me a gut feeling that it's something simple, but otherwise it could be a failed power transformer or something else in the power supply/amplifier. Personally, I would say it's worth a $50 shot to get an idea and estimate. When you find out the cause, check back here and there might be some suggestions. Again, it could be something pretty basic, but don't want to raise your hopes.

Even if you get a new one, you might want to hold onto this one in case you get it fixed at some future time since you can have dual subs for a better fill of your soundspace - good for spare parts too.


----------



## fmw

RBTO said:


> It's hard to say what is the exact cause of your problem. The fact that it happened during a move still gives me a gut feeling that it's something simple, but otherwise it could be a failed power transformer or something else in the power supply/amplifier. Personally, I would say it's worth a $50 shot to get an idea and estimate. When you find out the cause, check back here and there might be some suggestions. Again, it could be something pretty basic, but don't want to raise your hopes.
> 
> Even if you get a new one, you might want to hold onto this one in case you get it fixed at some future time since you can have dual subs for a better fill of your soundspace - good for spare parts too.


I think it is likely that the subwoofer amplifier's power supply has failed. It is very common on subs that are more than 5 or 6 years old. If you are handy enough to check a fuse, you are probably handy enough to replace the plate amp in the sub. It isn't all that hard to do.


----------

